# Acid Wheel Cleaner



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

So a few years ago I bought 25 litres of acid wheel cleaner for something like £15 from a wholesaler. 

And I have to say it’s served me very well. No other wheel cleaner seems to touch it for its capability and overall value. 

I don’t use it for every wash but when a wheel is badly contaminated it’s great stuff. Only negative I can really find is not to put it on badly kerbed wheels but there doesn’t seem to be any negative effects on undamaged wheels. 

Oh and it does seem to eventually corrupt the seals of hand sprayers I use. 

Anyway does anyone have any strong feelings as to why I shouldn’t get another 25litres of the stuff??

Thanks 

Peter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Using it regularly will 100% damage the paint finish. Acidic wheel cleaners should only be used on heavily contaminated wheels that haven't been looked after. Once they are spotless a maintenance wheel cleaner like Autoglanz Alkalloy is all that will be required until the wheels need a deep clean again.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Using it regularly will 100% damage the paint finish. Acidic wheel cleaners should only be used on heavily contaminated wheels that haven't been looked after. Once they are spotless a maintenance wheel cleaner like Autoglanz Alkalloy is all that will be required until the wheels need a deep clean again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I agree, I've read somewhere that BH only recommend you use their relatively safe Auto-wheel every few months minimum. There should be no need to use harsh cleaners more than this as once treated and preferably protected, wheels should only need washing for a considerable time.

Harry


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

No surprise it's cleans well, of course it would, it's and acid! The mere fact that it is degrading the seals on your bottles tells you a lot. As has been said, you shouldn't need to use something of that strength on anything but the dirtiest of wheels. And once you've used it once, you should probably be focusing on not letting the wheels get to that state of dirty again by giving them a good protection and regular gentle wash.

Getting down off my high horse, there's also things like environmental impact and potential damage to your health to be considered. Putting this stuff down drains can't be good for the planet. It's also probable that when you spray it onto the wheels or agitate it with a wheel brush, you atomise a certain amount of it which ends up being inhaled by you, unless you mask-up before washing your wheels.

Best avoided.


----------

